

In-n-out mail | never go without, in-n-out. - hella
http://www.innoutmail.com

======
acangiano
For those who are not US-based, In-n-Out is a burger chain of restaurants.

Also, OP don't make us clear the text boxes by hand. Consider changing the
form code to something like this: <https://gist.github.com/763243>

~~~
hella
Fixed!

------
jasonlbaptiste
People always ask what you would do with "FU Money". Simple: I'd buy In N Out
and bring it everywhere while still maintaining the freshness+quality of work.
If they didn't go easily, I'd just perform a hostile takeover or spend
whatever it takes to "clone it".

------
jarin
I recently brought In-n-Out in my carry-on luggage for my family in
Washington. Best Christmas Eve dinner ever.

~~~
hella
Ha. Did you take any precautions to keep the food fresh and not-messy? Do
tell.

~~~
jarin
Well, I had 6 double-double animal styles (double-doubles animal style?) in
one of their brown boxes. I took care to keep my laptop bag horizontal as much
as possible. By the time I got home, the bottom of the box was pretty soggy.
The lettuce was a little wilted, but we re-heated the burgers in the microwave
and they were pretty darn good. I would say about a 15% reduction in quality.

------
jasonlbaptiste
the killer killer conversion piece is convincing me that in n out this way is
still "in n out". I love in n out because it's fresh and good. Sending it via
mail could really ruin that. Would it even be edible? If so,I don't care about
price. Prove to me it still rocks.

~~~
andrewjshults
Agreed - I think the construction of a double double animal style is not
optimal for eating outside of a ~30 minute window after it's been produced.
Even the drive home can be enough to make thing start to get soggy. It seems
like the way to do this properly would require deconstructing the burger and
emulating the special sauce so that when you got it you could warm it up in
pieces and rebuild it. I may have to try this before I head back to NYC.

~~~
lukifer
In 'n' Out reverse engineered in painstaking detail:

[http://aht.seriouseats.com/archives/2010/07/the-burger-
lab-h...](http://aht.seriouseats.com/archives/2010/07/the-burger-lab-how-to-
make-an-in-n-out-double-double-animal-style.html)

------
hella
Heads up: now accepting orders.

